# Cat 247b turbo failure?



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys well the other day I started my wonderful machine and the thing smoked out the yard with blue smoke (kinda looked like a phish concert:laughing the manifold and intake had signs of oil on them I am thinking the seal went bad on the turbo is my thinking correct ?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Kind of looks like the seal may have gone, but I have never had a turbo fail, So I don't know, it could be something else, but the smoke, and oil on the manifold certainly indicates oil in the intake. Turbo seal is a prime candidate.

Maybe you can get it rebuilt cheaper than a replacement.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

tgeb said:


> Kind of looks like the seal may have gone, but I have never had a turbo fail, So I don't know, it could be something else, but the smoke, and oil on the manifold certainly indicates oil in the intake. Turbo seal is a prime candidate.
> 
> Maybe you can get it rebuilt cheaper than a replacement.


Ya I'm gonna call around tomorrow and see if I can get it rebuilt the guy I brought the turbo to today said all he could get was new for $1020 idk this machine is killing me thanks for the reply


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Call my dad, that's what he does and they have a shop in auburn mass. His number is 315.253.2324 extension 1137


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Call my dad, that's what he does and they have a shop in auburn mass. His number is 315.253.2324 extension 1137


What's the name of the company ?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

aj3580 said:


> What's the name of the company ?


D&w deisel.


My dad's name is Jeff Sorenson he's the turbo product manager.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Actually my dad is in Vegas for the week. Sorry I totally forgot, but rick bannis or Pete jerebeck can help you


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll call them tomorrow


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you haul it backwards on your trailer with the exhaust untaped, don't you?


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

dayexco said:


> you haul it backwards on your trailer with the exhaust untaped, don't you?


Negative it's always loaded forward c'mon that's beginner grass merchant mistakes :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you guys joking about hauling backwards? I see lots of people hauling backwards and it seems most of the weight is in rear anyway.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

With the exhaust exposed to the wind the turbo will spin, without the bearings receiving lubrication, hence it could damage the bearings.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning Wood said:


> Are you guys joking about hauling backwards? I see lots of people hauling backwards and it seems most of the weight is in rear anyway.


The reason he said that is not about weight or anything it's because when you haul it backwards(which is fine ) the exhaust will intake the air at the speeds you are going and spin the turbo without oil going to it that's why he said without tape because you duct tape the exhaust if you haul backwards . Look at an excavator on the back of a low bed next time your cruising down 495 or 90 the exhaust should be taped


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

was told by case mechanic, that you never have to tape their exhaust. timing is such that you'll never have any valves open at a time that allows air flow in through the head to spin the turbo with the engine shut down.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

did the blue smoke go away?


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> did the blue smoke go away?


No it did not


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> D&w deisel.
> 
> 
> My dad's name is Jeff Sorenson he's the turbo product manager.


Thanks man I bought the new turbo from them and it saved me $160 and it was in stock put the new one in and she purrs like a kitten .


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never heard of this, but I might just be green. Haul our skid steers front facing on the tag trailers, but I think they go on rear facing on the lowboy. I know we've got a couple hitachi 200's that see a pretty good amount of lowboy time from job to job and we've never taped a exhaust. Think the old one has 14-16k hours on it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

aj3580 said:


> Thanks man I bought the new turbo from them and it saved me $160 and it was in stock put the new one in and she purrs like a kitten .


He owes me lunch now


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> I've never heard of this, but I might just be green. Haul our skid steers front facing on the tag trailers, but I think they go on rear facing on the lowboy. I know we've got a couple hitachi 200's that see a pretty good amount of lowboy time from job to job and we've never taped a exhaust. Think the old one has 14-16k hours on it.


Mox idk man that's what I was always told and everyone around here does it weather it does good or not idk .


----------

